

What Coding Languages do you know - TheWitchKing

What do you know in programming? I am mainly on the web development using php, css, and html
======
krapp
PHP, JS, HTML/CSS - use them all the time

C#, C++ - use them a lot, but primarily for schoolwork. Built one kind of
crappy Windows app in C#.

Java - Forgotten what I learned of it during the one semester I had of it.

VB - know it, don't like it.

Perl - used to know it barely kind of, at least enough to make really basic
CGI scripts years ago.

Python - almost made it through the Coursera python games course and some
other tutorials, can't say i've found a niche for it yet that hasn't been
already filled by more familiar languages but i'm still willing to be
converted. Although I still think significant whitespace is the Devil's
palimpsest.

~~~
davelnewton
That seems like a list of languages you have seen rather than ones you know.

~~~
krapp
It's a list of languages that I work in professionally, am studying for
school, or have tried to teach myself - and I admit to the ones i'm still not
terribly familiar with. I've at least written something in each of them, but I
suppose your definition of 'knowledge' might be more strict?

~~~
davelnewton
Well, my list wouldn't include a language I "forgot" or "knew it barely kind
of", I guess :)

I mean, I've probably used 15-20 actual languages professionally (CSS and HTML
and the like don't count), and some of those I still list on my resume because
I could retrain my brain very quickly. But stuff I used once in a class, or
took a MOOC on two years ago, or whatever, those aren't "known" in any
meaningful way. Recognizance isn't knowing, at least to me.

~~~
krapp
Fair enough, I probably should have left out Perl and Python then. I was
counting everything i'd completed a project in.

But I think two semesters' worth of projects in C++,C#,VB and Java count as at
least more than 'recognizance.' At least for the cost of my student loans, I
hope so.

------
mcdevhammer
Know really well: C# --- Know well: C, C++, Java, Javascript --- Kind of
decent: PHP, Python --- Have used: x86 Assembly, Ruby

------
TheWitchKing
I used to make games with javascript, but now I almost forgot everything

------
TheWitchKing
My only language that I know the average amount of is php :(

------
TheWitchKing
But I might soon start java

